# Bolt pattern



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Jcirocz84 said:


> This is prob a dumb question but I just got a 2012 cruze 1lt and have a set of rims from my equinox bolt pattern 5 x 115 I know the cruze is 5x105 just curious if there was any way of making them fit before I sell them thanks!


You'd have to have a shop machine them. They'd have to bore out the center to make it hub-centric, then drill out the bolt pattern and press in new inserts to make them fit. If you make friends with a guy at a machine shop, you can have it done for $100 for all 4. Otherwise, expect to pay $175+.


----------

